# Lathe Safety



## Randy_ (Sep 16, 2006)

If you own a lathe that requires moving a belt to change the speed, do you unplug the lathe before moving the belt?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 18, 2006)

To pick nits, one changes belt location to change speeds with a Reeves drive and that requires, not only leaving plugged in, but running. But, if I had a manual belt speed thingy, I would unplug.


----------

